# Dialling UK# 0844



## Pique318 (7 Jan 2008)

Hi,

I need to call a UK phone number with a 0844 prefix.

I'm using 0044844.... but I know it's a helpdesk and the number is only a 'local rate' number. It's 4.25p/min from a standard BT landline.

What would be the rate from Ireland would anyone know ?


----------



## Sylvester3 (7 Jan 2008)

I can't remember the exact amount, but It cost me a small fortune calling an NTL (now Virgin) customer service number (0845) from Ireland. It will probably be something similar. If  I remember I can look up my old bills tonight...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Would the likes of _Skype[Out]_ or _13434.ie _be of any use?


----------



## bytelive (8 Jan 2008)

Maybe you can find the proper national number behind the 0844 number here:
http://www.saynoto0870.com/


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Would the likes of _Skype[Out]_ or _13434.ie _be of any use?


_UK _0845 national rate numbers are €0.005 per minute (plus €0.05 setup charge) with www.13434.ie . Not sure about 0844 numbers though.


----------

